# Dealing with urea plasma - retesting before cycling or simply antibiotics



## Leenaj (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi all 


Need some advice. I tested positive for hidden C and urea plasma. Undertaking 25 days of azo and dox. Planning FEt but went for a consultation with Dr gorgy who didn't recommend retesting hidden C but said retest the urea plasma. Not sure what do because it will put us behind with our transfer by another 2 months, and I know even fertile women can have it, and have no issues, but obviously I'd rather it be gone altogether. The other alternative was just to have another course of antibiotics during my FEt ? Any comments please


----------



## lollybean (Jun 30, 2010)

Hello

I tested positive for both hidden c and urea plasma as well and took the anti bs for 25 days, that was roughly a year ago and since then I've taken anti bs on every cycle I've done and I've never retested. I'm sure I learnt somewhere that these infections never go completely so no point in retesting, but I may be wrong about that! 

I'm now 11 weeks pregnant so it is possible!!

Good luck

Lolly


----------

